# Bootlooping! Please help!



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

So I was on CM4DX and I wanted to go back to Froyo, so I used RSDLite and SBF'd back to 2.3.340 and now I'm stuck in a bootloop! What should I do? 

EDIT: Fixed it. Went into stock recoveryand did a factory reset. Happy panda! :grin:


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

"Sonicmax2k2 said:


> So I was on CM4DX and I wanted to go back to Froyo, so I used RSDLite and SBF'd back to 2.3.340 and now I'm stuck in a bootloop! What should I do?
> 
> EDIT: Fixed it. Went into stock recoveryand did a factory reset. Happy panda! :grin:


Glad we could help!! Lol.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------

